# Anyone have an educated guess what this pistol might be?



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Jun 2010)

and I know its Jessica, I mean the other pistol


----------



## Neolithium (13 Jun 2010)

Looks like a Beretta Px4 Storm from that angle.


----------



## DexOlesa (13 Jun 2010)

http://www.beretta.com/Defence-Pistols-Carbines/Defence/Sub-Compact/Px4-Storm-Subcompact-Type-F/index.aspx?m=82&f=2&idv=18&idc=217&id=855

Best Guess Px4 Storm sub-compact


----------



## Jungle (13 Jun 2010)

Looks like the Ruger P-95


----------



## TN2IC (13 Jun 2010)

You know your a hardcore gun nut when...


----------



## Retired AF Guy (13 Jun 2010)

If its new the A-Team movie then according to the  Internet Movie Firearms Database  its a  Beretta Px4 Storm  .


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (13 Jun 2010)

Looks like a PX-4 to me.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jun 2010)

Holy shit......theres a pistol in that picture ??


----------



## Teeps74 (13 Jun 2010)

There was a pistol in that picture?

ETA: I should have read the whole thread before responding lol.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (13 Jun 2010)

Gorgeous. 

The actress is nice too.


----------



## Loachman (13 Jun 2010)

The first thing that I looked for was to see if her finger was off of the trigger.


----------



## Jungle (13 Jun 2010)

I_Drive_Planes said:
			
		

> Looks like a PX-4 to me.



Yeah, maybe... they are fairly similar from that distance and angle. I based my option on the striker, which looks different on the 2 models.


----------



## mariomike (13 Jun 2010)

A couple more pics... of the gun.


----------



## CombatDoc (13 Jun 2010)

“I had this really sexy 9-millimeter Beretta, and I trained a lot with an M4 machine gun,” A-Team actress Jessica Biel told usatoday yesterday. 

http://thetruthaboutguns.com/2010/06/robert-farago/jessica-biel-guns-are-empowering/

Suggests that this is the Beretta Storm mentioned in earlier posts.


----------



## SupersonicMax (13 Jun 2010)

I had the chance to see her shooting the movie here in Cold Lake last summer!  Yup, those are our Hornets in the movie!


----------



## 57Chevy (13 Jun 2010)

Beretta Px4 Storm  Blank firing Pistol 8mm



No?


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Jun 2010)

Walther P99


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Jun 2010)

No the metal part around the trigger is too square.


----------



## 57Chevy (14 Jun 2010)

lonewolf,
              Is that one of those rubber gun types? Or maybe full plastic jacquet types?
              .177, BB, or what?  Tell us it's 8mm, at least !  :crybaby: ;D


----------



## DexOlesa (14 Jun 2010)

seeing how she said in the interview it was the Beretta I'm gonna go with my original guess, the Beretta Storm Px4 Sub combact


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Jun 2010)

57 I have no idea, I saw her in the movie with it and it looked different so I thought I would ask here.


----------



## xena (14 Jun 2010)

Well, according to some other firearms/movie geeks:

http://www.imfdb.org/index.php/A-Team%2C_The_%282010%29#Beretta_Px4_Storm_Compact

the Beretta Px4 seems to be it.


----------



## 57Chevy (14 Jun 2010)

Hahahahahahahaha
                             I'm going with my original also  Beretta Px4 Storm  Blank firing Pistol 8mm
 except I'll have to add "modified".

Check the difference:


----------



## 57Chevy (14 Jun 2010)

ok. I think I found it PX4 Sub compact
What do you think?   She has small hands ;D


----------



## Retired AF Guy (14 Jun 2010)

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> seeing how she said in the interview it was the Beretta I'm gonna go with my original guess, the Beretta Storm Px4 Sub combact



I concur. Look at the front sight of the pistol Biel is using and compare it to the front of Beretta Storm Px4 Sub compact. Looks very similar to me.


----------



## xena (14 Jun 2010)

xena said:
			
		

> Well, according to some other firearms/movie geeks:
> 
> http://www.imfdb.org/index.php/A-Team%2C_The_%282010%29#Beretta_Px4_Storm_Compact
> 
> the Beretta Px4 seems to be it.



Okay, I missed a word.   Beretta Px4 _*COMPACT*_.  As opposed to the...  not-so-compact...  version.

But, my reference still had it, even if I mis-named it.  

Not bad for a retired Admin Clk, who usually doesn't know much more about firearms than which end the bullets come out of, if I say so myself...       Even if I've been beaten to it three or four times before I post...


I'll go back to being quiet now...


----------

